# Final Upgrade! Duetto & San Remo SR70 Evo



## NashNash (Sep 2, 2016)

Ive had this set up for over a month now and its working out very well. Consistently good espresso shots and the milk is coming along nicely with the Expobar single hole tip. Cant see myself upgrading from here. 18g VST Ridgeless. IMS Shower screen. Inker Cups. 58.5mm Tamper from theespressoshop. 0.1g Scales. All in for just over £1k. Time to invest in some training...


----------

